# Order of reading certain books



## raider1987 (Dec 3, 2010)

Hi, I am still relatively new to 40k, I only started reading it 6 months or so ago. However in that time I have read 27 40k books. This includes all the Horus Heresy. 

I am now reading the Ultramarines omnibus and have just started the third book in the series, Dead sky Black Sun. It has started off with a confrontation between two groups of Iron Warriors that mostly went over my head. I also own 'Storm of Iron' but have yet to read it, and it seems that the characters in storm of iron are in 'Dead sky black sun'. So should I read storm of iron first before reading any more of the ultramarines?


----------



## increaso (Jun 5, 2010)

Stolen from Warseer.

Ventris:

Chains of Command (Short Story - Words Of Blood)
Nightbringer (Book 1)
Leviathan ( Short story - Crucible Of War )
Warriors of Ultramar (Book 2)
Dead Sky Black Sun (Book 3)
The Killing Ground (Book 4)
Courage and Honour (Book 5)
The Chapter's Due (Book 6)

Honsou:

Storm of Iron (Book 1)
Dead Sky Black Sun (Book 2)
The Heraclitus Effect (Short Story - Planetkill)
The Skull Harvest (Short Story - Heroes Of The Space Marines)
Iron Warrior - Limited edition.
The Chapter's Due (Book 3)


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Storm of Iron is set before Dead Sky, Black Sun but if you've already read DS, BS then there isn't any reason to hold off reading the rest of the Ultramarines books before reading SoI.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

The skull harvest is very cool book, good prelude to chapters due..if im correct?


----------



## raider1987 (Dec 3, 2010)

I haven't read DSBS yet, just the prologue and it introduced several characters, namely Honsou who upon wiking him realised he was in storm of iron and is a very important character. I think I will continue with the omnibus for now, and read storm of iron at a later date. It doesn't matter if I miss storm of iron for now?


----------



## Roninman (Jul 23, 2010)

It wont matter if you read Storm of Iron after Dead sky. Only thing different is that Honsou wasnt the boss during that time and thats it. 

You reached point in Ultramarine series where books still are quite good, shame to say that it all goes downhill seriously especially during last two novels. Even appearance of Honsou cant save that. What was Graham thinking seriously?


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Consider Storm of Iron as a prequel shedding some light how Honsou became Warsmith, so there arent any major spoilers there but its one of my favorite books now in the 40k universe.


----------



## raider1987 (Dec 3, 2010)

Finished the omnibus, are the next books really that bad? Because I really enjoyed the first 3.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Well, _The Killing Ground_ is good, _Courage and Honour_ is bad, and _The Chapter's Due_ is really bad.

If you're talking about the Ultramarines series, I take it. If you read _The Chapter's Due_ however, you will find yourself eventually rooting for Honsou. Also, switching back to _Courage and Honour_, the title is very appropiate, because there are a *lot* of times where an Ultramarine shouts that warcry.

Get _The Killing Ground_ if you want to read about their return, but unless you really want to find out what happens to Ventris, read the next two. However, I advise that you wait for the release of _The Chapter's Due_ in paperback, which according to the Black Library Website, will be released in June 2011. 

Hope I helped.

Bane of Kings Out.


----------



## raider1987 (Dec 3, 2010)

TBH with all the books I haven't read yet I have time to wait until there put in a second omnibus. The books were good, but some of the fights just went on and on.


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

raider1987 said:


> TBH with all the books I haven't read yet I have time to wait until there put in a second omnibus. The books were good, but some of the fights just went on and on.


If you're waiting on a "Ultramarines: The Second Omnibus" (like what we got with the Space Wolves), you'll probably be waiting some time for it (i.e. Think years from now). So it's just best to go out and get the 3 followup books to the Ultramarines Omnibus (like I did) and read them (and whatever else you're find yourself wanting to read).


----------



## kujwa (Dec 19, 2012)

do the stories "iron without" and "beast of calth" take place before or after "chapter's due?"


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

kujwa said:


> do the stories "iron without" and "beast of calth" take place before or after "chapter's due?"


_Iron Without_ I believe takes place during _The Chapter's Due_ while _Beast of Calth_ takes place afterwards.


LotN


----------

